# Mercedes Benz SL 500 Green Black two day paint correction !



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi guys ,

This Merc was done a couple of weeks ago given the age of the car and how it's been looked after it was one of the best samples I have polished in a long time !

This car belonged to a previous owner who sold it to my client who collects classics , loves his Mercs !
Compared to a lot of super cars, classics and prestige I polish this one was something a little different and special these days Mercs are not build like they used to be solid as a tank !My client commissioned me to go out on site to inspect it before he even bought it since he trusted my judgement when it came to paint work . Readings were taken all over to assess if this car had been refinished at some stage in it's life , well it did in certain areas like rear quarter panels !

First up were the wheels which were very grubby due to accumulated burnt on brake dust !




























Not perfect but a whole lot better !



























Drove car inside to dry with the Black Baron , then clayed and paint correction !

This is how the bonnet looked before 































































After





































50/50
































































Before Boot


















600 Lumens LED work light !













































After










LSP of choice three layers used 


















Final results, two days and over twenty hours to get to this !

Please enjoy the photos !






















































































































Thanks for reading and looking I hope you enjoyed my write up !

Best Regards

Mario
*

Coming soon !


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful work Mario, stunning end result :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Mario, a great example of putting some life back into the paintwork:thumb:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Thank you Mario!

I somehow enjoy looking at these old classics even more than almost brand new expensive cars. :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

:stunning , credit where its due and that is just gorgeous


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Stunning again Mario, the Mercedes blue/black is a fantastic colour.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Stunning, these old SL's have sooo much presence one the road, love them.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great detail - amazing car :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

What a turnaround :thumb:


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

sweeet job as usual Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Beautiful work Mario, stunning end result :thumb:


Thanks Mike , loved working on this classic something different for a change :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Nice work Mario, a great example of putting some life back into the paintwork:thumb:


Thanks Nick, it was nice working on this Classic Merc I really enjoyed every minute of it :buffer:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Posambique said:


> Thank you Mario!
> 
> I somehow enjoy looking at these old classics even more than almost brand new expensive cars. :thumb:


Thanks Buddy !

I do enjoy working on Classics myself it is somehow more challenging trying to make the car look like new again :thumb:

The next Jaguar XK 140 will be proof of that !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

zippo said:


> :stunning , credit where its due and that is just gorgeous


Thanks Zippo, for your kind comments mate !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

simonjj said:


> Stunning again Mario, the Mercedes blue/black is a fantastic colour.


Thanks Simon, Mercedes Benz actually call it green/black go figure 
Even so it's a great colour like you said :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Fantastic work..


Thanks Tony, much appreciated you kind comments !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Eddy said:


> Stunning, these old SL's have sooo much presence one the road, love them.


Thanks Eddy, I agree with you they do have a lot of presence on the road and Australia has quite a few of them :wave:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> Great detail - amazing car :thumb:


Thanks mate , it is an amazing car they way Mercs used to be :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> What a turnaround :thumb:


Thanks Rui , Obrigado:thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

fishbonezken said:


> sweeet job as usual Mario


Thanks mate , I'm glad you like it !

Mario


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work fella


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> nice work fella


Thanks Mat, glad you like it :thumb:

Mario


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome work as usual Mario! I love reading your details mate, keep them coming!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Awesome work as usual Mario! I love reading your details mate, keep them coming!


Thanks mate , I'm glad you like reading them as much as I like doing them 

Mario


----------

